# smokin



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

anybody else?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good, venison?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks,
venison-pork 2-3
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, all that looks great. Can almost smell it from here.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I want some!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What is this "venison" you speak of?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> What is this "venison" you speak of?


that's yankee for "deer" meat.
jack


----------

